# GF Rumblefish 29er or Trek Fuel Ex 8 26er



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

So I'm about to pull the trigger on a new bike and would love some feedback. I have read every post within the last two years on all of the bikes, particularly in regards to big guys like me. I'm 6'4" and about 300 lbs, work out a bit but certainly have a gut My riding style isn't that aggresive, however I can get things going downhill, I generally don't intentionally catch air!

Onto my options. I've demo'd both the Gary Fisher HiFi Delux and the Rumblefish I 29'ers in a 21". I really like the bike, but it feels heavy going uphill. It sure screams going downhill and the brakes can actually throw me from the bike, much improvement over my old bike and as it turns out a lot of the Shimano brakes I've ridden recently. I kind of decided on the Rumblefish I if I go this route. Partially because of the extra travel, partially because I just like the color/style of the bike better than the Hifi (sound like girl, I know!) However in reading about these I can't find too many big guys riding them and I read a lot about the frames cracking. I know the warranty is good so no worries there, however it would suck if during a roadtrip to Moab I crack the frame and have to get a rental to finish up mmy trip! One would think that this problem is known within GF and they have been working to remedy it, but I"m not sure. However I haven't seen too many folks breaking the HiFi or Rumblefish, but they're still relatively new.

Onto my second possible option. Got to take a spin on a Trek Fuel EX 8 yesterday, loved it. Was riding a 21.5" and it seemed to fit me unlike other 26'ers I've tested. It stopped great and the suspension wasn't easy to compress like most 26'ers I've ridden. It actually seems like it would work for a big guy like me. Additionally they have a 2009 Fuel EX9 that they'll discount pretty heavily if I'm interested. If I end up going the 26'er route I'll probably choose between these two as they fit the budget and seem like really good options.

So with all that said. any opinions/advice? I know the main differences between 29'ers and 26'ers. I'm really leaning towards the Rumblefish but am worried about the frames.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I though that most of GF's cracking problems were in the Carbon frames. I have been
eyeing the HiFi Deluxe myself as I currently have a HT 29er, I'm in the same height and
weight class as you so I am interested in what you end up with. What is the weight
penalty on the Rumblefish?


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

My understanding is that they are both (HiFi & Rumblefish) within 1/2 lb of each other. I think the 21" or 23" Rumblefish I weighs in right under 30 lbs. The LBS built up a 23" for me to try out, probably head down tomorrow to take it for a spin.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

@ 6'3" tall I really like big wheels , not going back to 26" .


----------



## brianb21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are the same exact 2 bikes i was looking at. I am 6ft 250 and i really felt more comfortable on the fuel ex8. I have almost a 100 miles on my new bike and love it. I also thought the rumblefish made me work harder going uphill. Now i am new to mountain biking so i am sure that had something to do with it. I really dont think you coulde go wrong with either one just pick which one you feel best on! :thumbsup:


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

Test rode the Trek Fuel ex8 last night. It rode pretty nice, very maneuverable however I did feel like I was one small mistake from going over the handlebars. The lack of 29" tires was noticable when going downhill as well, wasn't as stable feeling or smooth.

Might try a Specialized 26er tonight. Otherwise they have a Rumblefish built for me if I'm ready to bite.


----------



## brianb21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool that is the beauty of trying them out you get what you like! Post up some pics when you get one.


----------



## custardninja (Apr 13, 2006)

The only thing to watch with the Fuel EX is that you'll probably be too heavy for the shock. At 305lbs without kit I worked out I'd need more than the 300psi limit set by Fox.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am 6'4" and find the 21.5" Trek Fuel EX is too small for me. Make sure you try that 23" GF before you decide.

I have maxed out my 21.5 EX9 every way I can. It is just a matter of time before I find a 29'er that fits me right.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I tested out the Specialized Enduro today, honestly it was horrible. Couldn't climb, downhill the back end felt very loose. Also even with the rear suspension setup for me it felt really squishy, I had to ride with the pro-pedal engaged basically the whole time. It literally wore me out riding it. It's more downhill than All-Mountain for sure.

I think I'll give either the Rocky Mountain Alititude 29er or Pivot 429 a try tomorrow, then hopefully I'll be ready to make a decision.

BTW, I did stop by and take the 23" GF RF I on a ride around the parking lot. I do fit it pretty nicely however I forgot exactly how upright the riding style is. Still trying to get used to that. Hopefully if I go that route I won't regret it.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright, last night I was just about set on the Trek Fuel EX8. I went by there again yesterday and they made some changes that made the bike fit me better. Basically changed the head tube to raise the seating position a bit. It definitely helped fitting a lot. I didn't feel like I was going to go over the handlebars with that change.

So this morning I wanted to run by and check on the GF Rumblefish I againg before getting the Trek. They also made a few changes that took me from the more upright riding style to a little lower, more XC style. Well that change really helped.

In the end I went with the GF Rumblefish I. I just couldn't go back to a 26er after testing the 29ers. Once we got everything setup I took it out for an inaugural ride and am very happy with my decision. This thing bombs down the hills and climbs like crazy. Dialing it in for me really helped a lot! Very Happy! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

Im six four and ride a Rumblefish. Im a very happy buyer. What size did you get? Im on a 21"


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I got the 23". I'm disproportionally long in the torso having only a 33" inseam. The 23" seems to fit me perfect.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you have any clearance when straddling the top tube?


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

It's pretty close but not really an issue. Early on it kind of bothered me but I'm pretty sure my berries will be fine if I have a sudden dismount.

That's the only big knock for me on the Rumblefish is that the top tube is higher than pretty much every other bike I looked at. It's really high.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

I am 6'9", 245-250 when dressed for a bike and ride a 2010 HiFi Pro frame in a 23", xxl. It is worlds different from any of the FS Fishers I have owned/ridden previously. It is infinitely stiffer than the Sugar 2 and the Caliber that I have owned, and I think(hope) that it will be a stronger, better lasting frame than the others. 

I have been on this bike since early Jan and have no complaints other than the out of the saddle climbing, and that is more with the propedal feature that lacks a lockout. It climbs very well in the saddle, and is confidence inspiring on the downhills, even in the chunky AZ rocks. Overall, it is a great, stiff, big bike which is almost identical to the Rumblefish. (mine is set up with a 120mm TA fork, 180 XT cranks, 203/185 rotors, and Phil Tandem/ZTR Flow wheels)


----------



## 75keedah (Jan 16, 2010)

I am 6'4" and 290lbs. I test rode the XL Rumblefish and the XXL Rumblefish. I have a long torso and the longer travel of the Rumblefish fit me much better then the HiFi 29er. I went with the 23" frame because it fit me better than the XL frame. I absolutely love the bike and have no problems manhandling it around the rough terrain of AZ. If you have a long torso I think you have to go with the 23"


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed, got about four rides in and every ride gets better. As I start to tweak the shocks I'm really starting to dig it. Finding that I just leave pro-pedal engaged all the time. Still get travel when it's needed but pedals much better.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

lwg said:


> They also made a few changes that took me from the more upright riding style to a little lower, more XC style.


What changes did they make? (Set back post, flipped stem, different bars????)

I'm putting a deposit on a RF I on friday and I'm not completely sold on the upright position yet either.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

On a 29er you dont have to be stretched out to make it climb well. Have a try on some really steep climbs before you go changing it. 

I can climb the steep stuff on my Rumblefish without the front end lifting. On the steep downhills you can stay centered on the bike rather than putting your weigh back.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Paul1977 said:


> On a 29er you dont have to be stretched out to make it climb well. Have a try on some really steep climbs before you go changing it.
> 
> I can climb the steep stuff on my Rumblefish without the front end lifting. On the steep downhills you can stay centered on the bike rather than putting your weigh back.


Just so you know, I'm currently on a 2008 GF Xcal 29er and have had about 6 different 29er SS bikes. I've had a few different positions between the SS bikes. I'm definitely going to give the RF a chance before I change anything, it just felt different.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> What changes did they make? (Set back post, flipped stem, different bars????)
> 
> I'm putting a deposit on a RF I on friday and I'm not completely sold on the upright position yet either.


Flipped the stem, seemed to make it just right. I also am replacing the uncomfortable seat with a WTB Pure V. I've got just over 50 miles on it and so I'm loving it. Starting to really build speed on the trails with it, get it dialed in for my weight. The only other mod I'm considering is getting the Fox RP2 "pushed" as I've got the psi pretty much maxed out and I still think it's not quite perfect for my 300# frame.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

lwg said:


> Flipped the stem, seemed to make it just right. I also am replacing the uncomfortable seat with a WTB Pure V. .


K, Yeah I'm going to replace the seat with either a WTB Rocket V or Pure V too. I'm thinking possibly going to a flat bar with a little more sweep (haven't been on less than 12 degrees in a while) and possibly trying a setback post, if the stock cockpit doesn't work out.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> K, Yeah I'm going to replace the seat with either a WTB Rocket V or Pure V too. I'm thinking possibly going to a flat bar with a little more sweep (haven't been on less than 12 degrees in a while) and possibly trying a setback post, if the stock cockpit doesn't work out.


Does the bike fit you? It sounds like it might not if you're going to have to use a setback seat post and adjust the handlebars. Maybe you have the wrong frame size?

I ended up getting the XXL because it fit my long torsoe the best. The only real negative is that the stand over height is by far the tallest of all the bikes I tested.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

lwg said:


> Does the bike fit you? It sounds like it might not if you're going to have to use a setback seat post and adjust the handlebars. Maybe you have the wrong frame size?.


Yeah, I'm getting the correct size. This will be my 5th GF and 3rd GF 29er, all have been 19".
I've had several people tell me that they have had to go to a set back post on their 2010 HIFI/Rumblefish to get the cockpit dialed in to where their same size 2009-earlier FS and/or HT Fisher 29ers are. I did demo my size and it is the right size, it's just going to take a little tweaking. The last 6 single speeds I've had have all been with 1/2 of the same ETT length that the Rumblefish has.


----------

